
America’s unique gun violence problem is a gun ownership problem - KyleOS
https://kyso.io/KyleOS/guns-2
======
salawat
What's with the different sized circle plots without data labels?

This some sort of way to try to sneak in some exaggeration through visual
tricks? Never seen this type of plot before where there wasn't some
explanation or scale of what the size of the circle means.

~~~
KyleOS
The size is a function the country's GDP, it's in the title but I should have
made it clearer in the legend or with a scale.

